# TT on the Quay 2010



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

So who will be going assuming Poole Audi do it again..?


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Yeah it will be great to meet up again - the date is set for 30th July.

In the meantime, check out the Sunseeker Rally 30 years of quattro celebrations: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=163217

Lets make this year even bigger - especially as its my first year as Marketing Specialist!

See you all there


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Am I right in thinking this is a Friday ?


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

4th year running for me! looking forward to it, hopefully a better turnout this year as the weather wasnt great last year


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nearer the time (Early June) I will post up a proper event list for this.

See you all there.

Richard


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I wasn't there last year but hopefully I will be free this year to come on down, maybe try and take the trophy of Rob but I very much doubt it :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will be there need a third trophy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Did you change the look of your 3.2 so you can still try and win this time around? If so im disappointed, especially since there would be a higher chance for others to win if you were running the exact same car.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It has been repainted due to a crash which nearly wrote it off, need to step up I do every year I enter


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

best to say nowt


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool may well stay the night then Andy go for a meal perhaps and a few drinks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

best to say nowt


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I was referring to me and the missus staying over :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I haven't been for a couple of years due to other commitments and it will be good to return in my TT


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Its usually a good night, chilled and a good chance to check out some of Poole Audi's pieces they bring.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My contract is not going to be renewed so I will definatly be there.....
with some more new bits and pieces and some more painted parts....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

best to say nowt


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Unless we can find a cheaper hotel I don't think we'll be able to go


There is some cheap B&B's near Poole quay. Here is a good website for all the local places around poole http://www.pooleview.co.uk/accom/bandb.htm


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

I am aiming to be there again this year.

one comment I have, was that as a newbie last year I had no clue who else was there from the Forum. We should have some sort of meeting point that we can congregrate to.

Perhaps next to the ferry or up near where the concourse cars are.

What do you think...

Wallsend - If you have any transport, you are welcome to stay over at mine (near portsmouth and about an hours drive from Poole) I would offer a lift, but only have one free seat.

See you all there...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

best to say nowt


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Thanks for the offer but I think we have a plan , looking at Hotels in Bournemouth :wink:


No problem - anytime..

I work in Bournemouth, so could ask some of the people here for some suggestions if you need (can also tell you where the lapdancing bar is - just that I have driven past it you understand).

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

theres a premier inn, 5 mins walk from the quay which is probably your best bet


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

best to say nowt


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Thistle booked on the Quay special offer through work


With the money you have saved you can afford buy us all (well maybe 2 of us) a drink in the Thistle. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'm just finalising arrangments with Poole Tourism to allocate more space for the club.

So far I have:

Matt Warner
McKenzie ?
Robokn
wallsendmag - without car
ahaydock
ScoTTish
MighTy Tee

Who else is looking at coming?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Poole Audi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who else is looking at coming?


Me. I've never been before and I think I'd like to see what goes on, meet some people etc.

I've found the road called The Quay so I'm guessing that is the venue. Is there any particular place to turn up and what time should people get there - earliest/latest?

Brian


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Poole Audi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm just finalising arrangments with Poole Tourism to allocate more space for the club.
> 
> ...


I wont be coming down but I think I will try and get someone else to bring it down. Do you need a definitive answer now?


----------



## 3dG (Mar 3, 2009)

Count me in. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll be there, parked around the corner in shame though :wink:


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Just to clarify everything:
The event takes place on Poole Quay on the 30th July 2010 between the hours of 6-9PM. Cars can arrive before this but cannot get into display positions until 6PM when the road is closed to traffic (other than TTs of course!).

We put on a free BBQ (and a really nice one this year) and hire a boat to provide a vantage point for the evening and a place for drinks and seating.

The harbour commissioner is being a bit tighter this year and our display has been moved. However I have sourced more space for us and even more for the club!

We will be displaying a few special cars - deciding next week, but definitely an R8 Spyder, the new A8 and a 2011 model year TT. I will liaise with Audi UK and various contacts to try an source another car due for release this year... (watch this space) and maybe get a UR quattro on display, etc.

We have room for a TTOC club stand of up to 12 cars. They can be displayed with banners, flags, etc, but I do need to know what flags (how many, etc) so that I can get a risk assessment signed off from the harbour comm. They will be up the top with our stand (not out of site like last year!)

The rest of the TTs (we average around 65) will be displayed along the quay as normal. The best bet is to arrive around 5:45-6:00 if you are on the TTOC stand or 6:00 if not. Our stewards will be on hand to guide you into postion to display you car and hand you a pass for the BBQ.

As always we will have somebody judge 'car of the night' and the winner will win prizes including a bottle of champagne and a family pass to the Rockley Park Luxury Spa.

As always the event is FREE! and is a nice way of us saying thank you for all of your support over the years. This year is our 10th anniversary and as it is also the 10th of the forum I would love any help to maximise the numbers!

So far I have on the list attending:
Matt Warner
McKenzie's car but no McKenzie :wink: 
Robokn
wallsendmag - without car
ahaydock
ScoTTish
MighTy Tee
brittan
3dG
digimeistter
Mervyn

Invites are going out to our database of TT owners next week and so we will know a bit more nearer the time.

Blaven11 - I know you're away at the moment but we would love to see you and the RS!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hiya Chris, 
Is there a car of the night again??

Rob


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best to say nowt


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi

I'll be coming as well. Will be my first Quay meet.

Regards
David


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Should be able to make it this year, for the first time.


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Poole Audi said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Just to clarify everything:
> The event takes place on Poole Quay on the 30th July 2010 between the hours of 6-9PM. Cars can arrive before this but cannot get into display positions until 6PM when the road is closed to traffic (other than TTs of course!).
> ...


Great! Added you to the list and yes Rob, there will be a car of the night and as always this event is open to members and non-members - although often the members do have cars that are looked after and presented very well!

I haven't picked a judge yet, but I will make sure that it is fair...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

BUMP Come on people get yours names down great night


----------



## thetomme (Dec 31, 2009)

OK I'm practically a newbie.....

I live around 20mins away and this seems like a really good night!

il defo have to pop down


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Whereabouts do you live as there is normally a cruise from the east


----------



## thetomme (Dec 31, 2009)

robokn said:


> Whereabouts do you live as there is normally a cruise from the east


Hi!

I live near Ringwood,


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No worries so when the details come up we should be able to meet you on the way the more the merrier


----------



## thetomme (Dec 31, 2009)

robokn said:


> No worries so when the details come up we should be able to meet you on the way the more the merrier


Nice one sounds good count me in


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi robokyn

i'm going from work in Cosham to the Quay.

Perhaps i can meet up with you?

Regards
David


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bearing in mind this Friday is one of the busiest of the holiday season, and previous experience of trying to keep a group of TTs together in the slow crawl called the A31, I am not proposing to run a cruise from Cadnam, but maybe we can can all meet somewhere on the outskirts of Poole at 5:30pm? (any suggestions where?)

Or maybe just meet on the quay?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

David thats fine will PM you my number and we can set off and meet up with some others
Richard more than happy to start at my house as it's near the motorway anyways


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Richard,
I think it might be worth meeting up somewhere close - perhaps even at Sandbanks. We could then drive round Poole bay to the Quay.

I am down there tomorrow and could scout out a location - how many cars are we looking at?

Looking forward to the night....


----------



## thetomme (Dec 31, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> Bearing in mind this Friday is one of the busiest of the holiday season, and previous experience of trying to keep a group of TTs together in the slow crawl called the A31, I am not proposing to run a cruise from Cadnam, but maybe we can can all meet somewhere on the outskirts of Poole at 5:30pm? (any suggestions where?)
> 
> Or maybe just meet on the quay?


Jusdt


ScoTTish said:


> Hi Richard,
> I think it might be worth meeting up somewhere close - perhaps even at Sandbanks. We could then drive round Poole bay to the Quay.
> 
> I am down there tomorrow and could scout out a location - how many cars are we looking at?
> ...


Guys just a thought....

If your coming from the East (M27) and onto the A31 into Ringwood, there is a big Long stay car park that is literally just off the motorway that can hold many cars, this is used for meet ups for many car groups if they are heading into Bournemouth or Ringwood, from there you can rejoin the motorway, head to Ferndown then follow the road to Poole (20mins)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best to say nowt


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I like the Sandbanks idea, I have the afternoon off so was planing to get down early.

Actually how about Baiter Park at say 5:30 then a very short drive along the Quay to the Pottery and loop round to the event entrance? Google Maps *Calalina Drive, Poole* there is a car park off there.

See Also Streetmap


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Baiter Park looks good to me since I'm coming from the West. In fact any meeting point in the close vicinity would suit me.

This would be a help since I'm not quite sure where the Quay is - Quay Road by any chance? - or exactly where the entrance to the event will be.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

thetomme said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Bearing in mind this Friday is one of the busiest of the holiday season, and previous experience of trying to keep a group of TTs together in the slow crawl called the A31, I am not proposing to run a cruise from Cadnam, but maybe we can can all meet somewhere on the outskirts of Poole at 5:30pm? (any suggestions where?)
> ...


Thanks for the thought, however the problem is the A31, on previous years it has taken over 30 mins to get from the end of the M27 up the first hill. Trying to keep a group of cars together either through Lyndhurst or the northern forest route (to Fordingbridge then either down to Ringwood or onwards round to Wimborne is not easy) hence why I feel it is easier to meet at Baiter Park.


----------



## thetomme (Dec 31, 2009)

Baiter Park it is then...... nice and easy


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Works for me too....


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Ooooh! hold that thought!

Seen as how Poole Audi are giving me the ropes this year, how about we meet at Poole Audi - a quick trip down the dual-carridgeway to get to the quay - approx 10 minutes.

I can make sure the car park is cleared before hand and we can give you guys a bit of a show and a preview of the facelift TT...

Then when it is time to go I can have some Q7s stickered up with "CONVOY CAR" and they can keep the convoy together with hazard lights at front and back. It is a short journey down the dorset way.

If you guys can get enough people to do this then I will make it happen!

We could even get the convoy filmed through the narrow old town high street (would look awesome!) and you guys can use it to promote the owners club and forum (can't forget Jason!).


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

OK - you got me. The car park was tempting - but this just swings it.

Thanks for offering.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ScoTTish said:


> OK - you got me. The car park was tempting - but this just swings it.
> 
> Thanks for offering.


+1. Sounds good to me.


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll third that

David


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sounds good,


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Great! Convoy it is then! I'll make the arrangements at the dealership and let you guys know timings, etc. I've sorted out the video and pictures, just gotta arrange 'the show' (you'll love it!) and the course cars.

If anybody else is up for this convoy let me know and I'll have parking spaces reserved at the centre.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

That bu99ered my plans...... Great idea though see you on the forecourt, assume 5:30 or should we make it earlier?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best to say nowt


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> How far is the dealership from the quay ?


Google it..... (another way of saying I dont know) :lol:


----------



## thetomme (Dec 31, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > How far is the dealership from the quay ?
> ...


10mins if that


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi all.... Count me in !!! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best to say nowt


----------



## thetomme (Dec 31, 2009)

Car


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

count me in for the convoy


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Add me in mine and the Mrs in hers for the cruise.


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Hi Guys, Great news!

I have had the convoy plans supported by the dealership and we can put on a bit of a show. I will have the convoy filmed in HD and plenty of photos so we can use it to promote the TTOC anf TTOF.

So far I have on the list attending:
Matt Warner
McKenzie's car but no McKenzie 
Robokn
wallsendmag
ahaydock
ScoTTish
MighTy Tee
brittan
3dG
digimeistter
Mervyn
redrocketTT
surftt
delorean
Thetomme

Plus so far around 40 of our customers TT - should get up to 80 easily, hoping to max out the quay (100 Audi TTs)

On the convoy front I have:
Our 6 cars, including something special!!!
ScoTTish
Brittan
red rockett
robokn
mighty Tee
Dalorean
mattwarner
surftt
Mrs Surftt
A few of our staff who own TTs

The convoy will leave Poole Audi at 5:45 and will arrive at the quay at just before 6:00 (not allowed in before) through a seperate 'VIP' entrance. If members of the convoy are not part of the TTOC stand then they will be split with another part of our convoy - will be managed on the day. If everyone can arrive before 5:30 that would be great, just to make sure we are all organised.

Can I get an idea of how many of you would like us to put on a bit of a show? This would require you to get to us between 5:00 and 5:20 (earlier the better).


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Why not, donoughts in a RS perhaps would be a good show


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best to say nowt


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Have two people got a spare seat ?


I would have a spare seat and can be down at Poole Audi anytime from about 4:30.

PM me to arrange details.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best to say nowt


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No reason why not young man if you dont mind being in a hairdressers car


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best to say nowt


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

We could make this too, add me in and I'll check with the mrs tomorrow.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes we can do it, so put me down. I'll just try and get it into & out of a body shop before then.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Could be worse I have an engine in parts all over my garage


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

denTTed;1815808 said:


> Yes we can do it, so put me down. I'll just try and get it into & out of a body shop before then.


Haha! Give our boys at PAR shout on 01202 733866 (specialise in TT repairs and are Audi approved) or if its a small job call BUMP! on 731536 (cheap and quick!). If you explain it for this event, I'm sure they'll do you a deal...
Both companies are owned by Poole Audi and so if you send me the details I can put in a good word ;-)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Will the convoy be strictly for TT's or can i sneak on the end with the S3? (it is stealth black :wink: )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

best to say nowt


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just round the corner for me so I will be there, be good to meet a few of you guys finally.


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

digimeisTTer said:


> Will the convoy be strictly for TT's or can i sneak on the end with the S3? (it is stealth black :wink: )


You are welcome to join the convoy, just remember to turn the stealth cloak on!

The convoy will have an extra pace car in the middle that will split the convoy as we arrive at the quay. Cars going on the TTOC stand will carry on through a new entrance with the Poole Audi cars, the second half of the convoy will break off and go round to the normal entrance. The car park is close to the TTOC stand and so you can be in the front end of the convoy with me.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Poole Audi said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Will the convoy be strictly for TT's or can i sneak on the end with the S3? (it is stealth black :wink: )
> ...


Sweeeet! 

Wallsendmag you guys can jump in with me if you like i have proper sized seats :wink:


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

You can count me in! Tried to convince the Mrs 'V4 MMX' to come along but that wasn't happening! So my bro is standing in and coming along.

What are the grand plans at this point? :?:

I will be leaving Winchester around 4pm and heading down the M3 etc. With traffic I should be in Poole for 5:30ish.

See you Friday. Fingers crossed the weather holds out. 8)

Thanks

V4 MMX (aka Damian)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Damian

We are meeting at Poole Audi between 5:00 and 5:30 or on the Quay after 6pm. I know it should only take about an hour from Winchester to Poole but be prepared for hold ups on the A31. Worth also looking at alternative routes (via Forest to Fordingbridge is a good one) in case you find the grockles are swarming and blocking the A31 with their (overturned) caravans.


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

mighTy Tee said:


> Damian
> 
> We are meeting at Poole Audi between 5:00 and 5:30 or on the Quay after 6pm. I know it should only take about an hour from Winchester to Poole but be prepared for hold ups on the A31. Worth also looking at alternative routes (via Forest to Fordingbridge is a good one) in case you find the grockles are swarming and blocking the A31 with their (overturned) caravans.


Hi Richard

Yes those darn caravans have crossed my mind! Got held up the other week on the A272 by the slowest caravan ever!! Let's say I would be a supporter of a ban on daylight movement of all caravans, oh and motor-homes! Surely someone in the EU can pass a ruling like that after casting rules on speed freaks for years!?! LOL

I will try to aim for Poole Audi but if I miss that it will be at the quay.

Cheers

Damian 8)


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Trying to work this into the Wedding anniversary,might be without the car . [smiley=argue.gif] :-* 
Enjoyed last year and by the looks of it more cars this year.


----------



## dubstar101 (Aug 30, 2009)

So are there any places left or do we just turn up on the nite?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just turn up matey


----------



## beckyrolf (May 7, 2009)

I may be up for this also, only live just around the corner. Means i'll have to get valeting tonight though, its a mess!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

I was in the Bournemouth area today, so decided to do a recce to Poole Audi before tomorrow. If you're approaching the showroom and it's on your right, there is a roundabout just before. Turn right into Mannings Heath road and their entrance to the car park is on the left.

See you all tomorrow.

Regards
David


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Lads and Lasses!

The weather looks like it is going to fine and so I am pretty sure we are going to have a massive turn out!

Our record is 73 TTs on the Quay - I think we are going to smash that as we already have over 70 coming from our customer base. Lets get 100 TTs on the Quay!

Just a reminder that this year not only sees the 10th anniversary of the TTOF, but this weekend is also the 10th birthday of Dorset's only Audi centre!

Thanks again for all your support over the last few weeks - lets make the 9th annual TT on the Quay an event to remember! Spread the word [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

best to say nowt


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Wheels cleaned and the inside of the dust caps all cleaned :roll: :roll:

See you all there tonight


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Yes we can do it, so put me down. I'll just try and get it into & out of a body shop before then.


John

What time are you leaving for this?

I may be able to get away from work and we could drive down together.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we can do it, so put me down. I'll just try and get it into & out of a body shop before then.
> ...


Hi Trev, hope to see you there tonight then, I am in Bournemouth working today and the weather is looking not too bad so should be a great evening. Are you coming down to Poole Audi for the 'convoy'


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ScoTTish said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > denTTed said:
> ...


Mate

It`s all dependent on a client getting his thumb out of his backside and calling me :lol:

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

best to say nowt


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Well we are on the Quay where is everyone ?


Still at work - but not too far away. Will be finishing about 4:00 then heading on over.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Trev[/quote]

Hi Trev, hope to see you there tonight then, I am in Bournemouth working today and the weather is looking not too bad so should be a great evening. Are you coming down to Poole Audi for the 'convoy'[/quote]

Mate

It`s all dependent on a client getting his thumb out of his backside and calling me :lol:

Cheers

Trev[/quote]

Use divert to mobile and jump in the car - it's going to be a lot bigger than last year (only problem is you wont get so many burgers this year [smiley=bigcry.gif] ).

see you...


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Yes Anniversary meal booked on the Quay. So will be there in the car. Well its free parking


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

best to say nowt


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Great turnout tonight, here are some pics


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Big thank you to Poole Audi, especially Chris, who put together an excellent evening and for allowing the TTOC to have a display.

Over 90 cars tonight made it the most successful TT on the Quay event for several years.

Pictures to follow.....


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks to Chris and Poole Audi for their hospitality and the showing of the facelift TT in coupe and roadster.

Lots of TTs, good weather and good to meet everyone both new and old. I'm sure that doesn't read right but . . .

Journey home was a bit quicker than going. :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I was surprised how quiet the roads were going home.

As promised a few pictures:


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey

Thanks to everyone who was involved with arranging the event last night.

Getting down the A31 was as interesting as I had expected!

Just need to sort out my TTOC membership now 

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

best to say nowt


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Andy - get down on the beach at Sandbanks and enjoy the glorious sunshine and also take a look at Harry Rednapp's house whilst you are down there 

BTW, thank Val for dragging my Julie into the shoe shop, years of anti-shopping therapy undone in a moment.... :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

A big thanks to Poole Audi in particular Chris, I enjoyed the night and the journey home took less than half the time to 
get there and the champers has already been drunk sat round a fire pit at eleven last night

A few points from me

I understand it's a business BUT it's was TT's on the Quay and not R8's yes their nice but that area could have been for
selected TT's please don't think I expect to be there in that area but it could have been the centre attraction of TT's 
MK I's, MK II's all the different models within each range and the sheer number of TT's mean't that some cars were so 
far out of the main area annoyed a few people, side streets, as I like to leave the car open with the stereo on 
but that mean't I was tied to my car

I think next year needs to be planned out slightly better so that the cars are the focus and not dare I say it Poole Audi's cars. As I heard on member of staff moaning about the TTOC but without it and this forum the night wouldn't have as many cars.

The parking for the last few years was better, overall it was a good night so again thanks Chris


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> V4MMX said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...


Done!

Looks like the weather held out just enough!

Is anyone going to Trax 2010? http://www.traxshows.co.uk/

Thanks


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think I may be on the Maxxis stand so I will hopefully be there


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> A few points from me
> 
> I understand it's a business BUT it's was TT's on the Quay and not R8's yes their nice but that area could have been for
> selected TT's please don't think I expect to be there in that area but it could have been the centre attraction of TT's
> ...


This event is a Poole Audi event, which is without a doubt an opportunity for Poole Audi to showcase Audi vehicles and generate sales. The TTF and TTOC are there by invitation, and the TTOC ask for permission to have a club area, something which we are grateful Poole Audi are happy to oblige with. The TTF has not to my knowledge asked to be represented at any TT night on Poole Quay. The R8 display is a major crowd attraction and is relevant as Poole Audi can expect some TT owners to aspire to owning one in the future. (I remember you posting here how you aspired to own one) .

Side street - read quayside. Your car was certainly getting attention from the public, and was also awarded "car of the night" (congratulations).



robokn said:


> I think next year needs to be planned out slightly better so that the cars are the focus and not dare I say it Poole Audi's cars. As I heard on member of staff moaning about the TTOC but without it and this forum the night wouldn't have as many cars.
> 
> The parking for the last few years was better, overall it was a good night so again thanks Chris


Granted the parking is not as good as in previous years, I am advised this is because Poole Harbour Commissioners have banned cars on the Quay (no doubt on elf and safety grounds), which unfortunately has changed the dynamics of the event. The TTOC will continue to work with Poole Audi for next year's event to hopefully enhance both Poole Audi's vehicle display and the TTOC's display.

If you rejoin the TTOC, due to the unique nature of your TT, I would endeavour to have you car in prime position, however last night you made it clear now your TTOC membership has lapsed, you will not be renewing.

I would like to thank Chris and Poole Audi on behalf of the TTOC for inviting us to their excellent event


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Richard wether I renew or not is immaterial as that car has won the event for the last two years, so perhaps it deserved
a better spot, it is also the third time I have won the event, I was on the quay but some cars were opposite the chippy 
directly in front of the main arrangement of cars, If I had been put there I would have gone home due to the footfall
of people passing it, on a night out so perhaps not the most cautious around the cars

Yes it got a lot of attention and I had to be with it the whole time to fully show off the car, the interior, engine and the boot area so I didn't really get a chance to walk around and meet people 

Also Chris said in earlier posts the event is open to ALL TT owners and not just TTOC members, so don't see why me joining 
would assist me in getting a better spot.

The TTF is also a very good medium of drumming up more cars as people are not always members but active users of the forum

I didn't actually say I was not going to renew and in fact had flyers all over the car thanks to Val and Julie,

I just can't see what I gain from being a member :?

Don't get me wrong but it was a good night, one last suggestion the form for the dash if that could be downloaded prior to
the night then it could be filled it so it is actually legible as I filled mine in leaning on my leg :lol: :lol:

I may aspire to own a R8 but it is a pipe dream TBH and if I want to see one I can visit any Audi dealership


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

best to say nowt


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Totally agree Andy


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

First of all thanks to Chris (Poole Audi) and Richard (mighTy Tee) for all the organising for last night ~ nearly 100 TTs were present.
While it's true that the layout of Club cars and the other TTs wasn't as good as last year, both Poole Audi and the Club were restricted by Poole Tourism who are themselves victims of the Poole Harbour Commissioners who no longer allow cars to park on the quayside. So both Poole Audi & we were left with roadside parking. Richard was fast off the mark to get some of our cars alongside the brand new ones from Poole Audi.
We need to remember that as far as Poole Audi are concerned the event is to attract business & potential customers and having an R8 V10 Spyder certainly did that! Yes, it helps them to have so many TTs there but we are all their guests. I for one am very grateful for their hospitality ~ just a shame about the Harbour Commissioners!

PS. 3 hours getting to Poole 1Hr20 getting home


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Have to say enjoyed last night seeing the cars & other nice examples of the OOOO marque.R8 group B inc. :?: 
Thanks to Poole Audi for laying on the event once again (thanks for clarifing Richard had forgotten spend more time on the TTF than at Poole Audi.
Sorry the Club didn`t get the parking for members and the C.O.T.N it expected or was promised .Was this Poole Audi`s fault or the Volunteers directing the traffic(Poole Tourism)??? 
We were not asked any specifics when we arrived, just shown to a spot almost a 1st come 1st served basis .So I`m thinking the event volunteers were not instructed ??? It was a great idea to meet at the dealership before hand, was positioning not sorted prior to coming down as Poole Audi were organising?
Maybe an angled toast rack form of parking along the quay might make it a more compact but just the way the quay is with the addition of flood walls walk way extened pub frontage  make it hard.
Just my thoughts which probably dont count for much as i said to Robokyn he might not win last night being parked out the way .  
Bit of a bonus the missis said she wouldn`t mind going to another meet.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi all, I heard it was a great turn out and the cars on show were quite special. Shame I couldn't be there but at least the car attended! Shame every year I seem to get some scratches on the car from people walking past or getting too close. Got some work to do to get some of them out! Congrats on the win Rob.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks, there was a lot more modified cars this year


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all,
Had a great night - good to put some names and faces to the forum names.

Was really good to see so many cars this year - almost three times as many as last year.

It is a real shame that the cars cannot sit right on the Quay anymore, it has certainly made the display harder to put together - will have to put our thinking hats on with Poole Audi to see how we could do it better next year - perhaps a pre-planned diagram rather than a last minute scramble for the signature cars and a cordoned off 'club' area.

All in all a great night - thanks for organising Chris...

PS Val - got the roadster on order yet? Hope you and Andy enjoyed the rest of your weekend and had a good trip back up North.


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

A big thanks to all those who attended! We ended on 97 Audi TTs, an R8 Spyder, a UR quattro and a new A8 - a great turn out!

*On a sadder note, I feel like I need to clear some things up here as there seems to be a bit of confusion...*

This is a Poole Audi event and so our customers will always have to come first. Without them we would not have a business and so to be honest we should not prioritise anyone over our customers. We have done this event for the last 9 years and while it is called 'TT on the Quay', experience tells us that our customers would also like to see exciting cars on display that many will not have been able to see before. The event is not seen by us as a sales event (hence no priceboards in cars and no brochures), but it is important that we keep a presence at the event, after all it is our money, time and staff that go into the event.

Out of respect for the TTOC (and TTOF) we invite you as guests, but only as that - it is still our event! Just because you belong to the TTOC does not mean you are any better or deserve a better pitch than any other TT owner. This year space was going to be limited. Due to health and safety regulations, the Harbour Commissioners withdrew the kind offer to let us park on the other side of the quay defence wall. This of course includes the TTOCs usual spot (which from memory many were not happy with anyway!). Poole Tourism were very kind by therefore taking on the extra work (more than you can imagine) of letting us have the space around the roundabout. This gave me a dilema as I personally wanted to continue to work with the TTOC (+forum) and actually wanted to do more for you than in previous years. Poole Tourism allowed us to display a 12 car TTOC stand (double the previous years) outside the world famous Poole Pottery, spreading along to the roundabout. That sounded generious and would have been ideal, but it seems that they changed plans slightly so that the cars were to be further away and on the other side of the road!

This was less than ideal, but could have been promptly resolved by talking *nicely* to Poole Tourism. Un-fortunately the approach taken by some individuals was taken as quite rude and this upset the 'volunteer', who was actually the lady who very kindly runs the events down at the quay. This lovely kind lady gives us her time, effort, skill and staff every year so that we can put this event on. I was forced to spend most of the evening apologising for the selfish attitude of some of the TTOC members, who let the rest down. I was shocked to hear from this lady that runs 37 car and motorcycle gatherings on the quay every year, that every year she has difficulty with some members of the TTOC. She doesn't even have any issues with the Porsche night! Every year she has various individuals stating "we're on the club stand", "we're supposed to be over there", "I'm not happy with this parking spot". I have convinced the organisers to let us do this event again next year but this attitude must stop! The Quay operates on a first come first serve basis! There will always be a reserved area for Poole Audi and as long as I am happy doing so there will be an area reserved for the TTOC stand. If you are not on the stand then you will have to park with everybody else.

In response to the comments on this event, we will take all feedback on board and endeavour to make next years event even bigger! However, the event is still for our customers and so the R8, etc will still be in attendance on the Poole Audi stand. You will note that even Poole Audi were allowed space for 7 cars, 3 of these were TTs and I gave the remaining space to the TTOC - which I did not have to do as they were given 12 spaces, even if Poole Tourism decided to place them in a less desirable place! :lol: The rest of my cars including the rally car were then relegated to any remaining safe space.

To be honest I am a little dissappointed! We do not *need* the OC or forum for this event to be a success - we had over 80 cars confirmed from our own customer database before the night had even started! Never-the-less we show our support, invite all forum members down, give you space for a stand and even allow you to place cards on our customer's cars to advertise the club - lots of new prospects for you this year!

Our new-found scramble for places was caused by us not being allowed access until after 6:02. Previously we could get in earlier and set-up our stand and the TTOC could set-up. Poole Tourism have diagrams of where each space is going to be, but this is their element to control and what they say goes. They do the H&S work. If Poole Tourism will allow us to let the TTOC have a stand next year then we will need a list from Richard before hand of what cars will be on the stand and these cars will have to display a sign provided by me in their window on arrival - this will stop the "I'm on the stand" argument, but Richard is likely to need commitment from members earlier in the month as to what cars will be on the stand.

*Sixohsixone *- not a bad point about the slanted toast-rack parking - they used to do that, but again I think they stopped because of residents parking. Years of Poole Tourism having to battle with TT owners (us included) to get them to leave at 9PM on the dot so they can re-open the road for residents to gain access to their homes, has left them with the need to parrallel park everything. The TTOC display cannot be cornered off, because again this is a residential area - the dozen police cars patrolling on the night were not there for the display!

*Robokn *- Congrats on the win, sorry you were not happy with your pitch. My only advice would be to 1) arrive earlier 2) join the TTOC and speak nicely to Richard so that he gives you a space on the stand. I'll speak to Poole Tourism to see if they will provide a PDF of the form for next year, but even if they did it is likely that most would forget it and what happens if somebody arrives without one? They would still need to print loads and so both options would need to provided.

Anyway, once again thanks to everybody who attended, everybody who behaved themselves and a big thank you to Richard and B16TTC - at least some of you have some manners! :lol:

I will have a think this week and decide how the event will be positioned for next year as it looks like we may have outgrown the quay. With their current parking plans, they have a limit of 100 cars, which we were already slightly over (including us).

I don't think I have ever been known to ramble on so much!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry I find this a bit rude tbh, I think we supported YOUR event.

I travelled for 3.5 hours to get there and spent £70 on fuel plus another 50 in local shops. I must admit it was not what I expected and thought the parking could be more "showy", I was put up a road next to a chippy didn't complain but didn't like the fact people were cutting through "chanting"

At no point did I say anything to anybody that could be construed as rude, I think the lady from Poole had more trouble with a Freelander driver than any of us.

It may well be your event but it's nothing without the TT owners turning up, and you may think they are your customers but how many are on here too?

As for asking people to turn up earlier, some of us came a long way and don't live or work in Poole. Plus Poole had cone'd off the lane coming into the harbour which was hardly a help.

After your comments you will have 1 less attendee next year.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As South Coast Regional Rep, I would like to say Chris at Poole Audi is correct in his statement, some TTOC members were not conducive to the smooth running of the evening.

I would appreciate it if Chris would pass on my apologies on behalf of the TTOC to the lady steward.

I would also appreciate it if no further postings are made regarding this issue. Poole Audi put on a great evening and I hope they will continue to work with the TTOC on future events.

Thank you

Richard


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

I apologise, my comments were not aimed at you in the slightest. Most owners (like yourself) turned up and were there for a good time. You were polite and despite being placed in a less than favourable position, you were upbeat and caused no trouble. Others were abusive to Poole Tourism staff, who gave up their time to marshal the event and don't expect to be swore at, called stupid or anything along those lines. I am sure you will agree with me there. The forum brings many visitors from near and far and that is great and we will continue to work with the forum on this and other events, but we cannot have the behaviour of one or two individuals spoil it for the other 90+ tt owners.I hope that has cleared things up and once again please accept my apology if you found my comments offensive - that was not the intention.I put a lot of money and time into the event (and not the companies) so you can understand why I have not been my usual churpy self


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> As South Coast Regional Rep, I would like to say Chris at Poole Audi is correct in his statement, some TTOC members were not conducive to the smooth running of the evening.
> 
> I would appreciate it if Chris would pass on my apologies on behalf of the TTOC to the lady steward.
> 
> ...


Sorry Richard, my tapatalk is on the blink - I didn't see this post until I submitted 

Onwards for the next event!

I have just spoken to a contact who has confirmed that if I can get permission from the council then we can take over another venue (under a mile away from the quay) they will join me in organising the event, combining live music and the largest collection of Audis in the country, who knows even the world! This venue would allow us space to have a members sections, rather than just a small stand...

I'll submit the plans next week (this week is mental!)

Thanks again to all those who attended the event yesterday - the record was smashed and for the most part, a good time was had by all...


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds cracking - put me down for this.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

My wife and I both enjoyed the event. It was great seeing the huge turnout of TT's, as well as new offerings from Audi. Next time I only want to avoid parking next to the chippy, especially after having spent serious time in cleaning the car only for the seagulls to use the car for target practise.


----------



## thetomme (Dec 31, 2009)

surftt said:


> My wife and I both enjoyed the event. It was great seeing the huge turnout of TT's, as well as new offerings from Audi. Next time I only want to avoid parking next to the chippy, especially after having spent serious time in cleaning the car only for the seagulls to use the car for target practise.


Sadly target practice for them was made more entertaining as I had the roof off, had a good time though looking at what people had brang.


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey

Play nicely people! [smiley=argue.gif] 

This was my first event of this kind and I had a great time. Having only had my TT since May it was so keen to come to the event. It was great to see what mods people have had done and now I need to make progress for next year! 

To be honest I did not see or hear anything to put a downer on the night!

The event staff were great considering the pressure they were under! God knows how I managed it but I could not have got parked any closer to the TTOC stand if I had tried. 8) Also the guys and girls on the TTOC were a great help with resetting my darn electric window...... cheers for the advice!

Here's looking forward TTo more events!

Cheers

Damian

P.s. Who was the chap with the Red Mk1 with the Was/Wak fitted lights?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

V4MMX said:


> P.s. Who was the chap with the Red Mk1 with the Was/Wak fitted lights?


That will be RedrocketTT ( Dave )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

V4MMX said:


> Hey
> 
> Play nicely people! [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> ...


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> V4MMX said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...


Hi

Sorry, but nobody famous!  I might have the same name but I am far from ginger!!

Thanks


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will continue to post on this subject Richard,

I tried to get there Chris it took me over 3 hours to get from Fareham to Poole Audi only to find I had just missed the convoy. I never heard anyone bee=ing rude but I did here a senior member of Poole Audi bemoaning about the TTOC. I also spent over £50 in fuel supporting this event the forth time I have been there, and I am sure I am not the only one who has did this event year after year and will continue as it is always a good night to meet and chat to like minded individuals

But more importantly do you have a copy of the image of us two???


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

well I've done some sweet talking (flowers and everything!) so I should be able to get the photo today. I'll post it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Chris all I was after was an electronic copy so thanks for that


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

All I can say is bollox!

http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/b ... ra/3702842

Anybody else had a nice letter from Dorset Police???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> All I can say is bollox!
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/b ... ra/3702842
> 
> Anybody else had a nice letter from Dorset Police???


Don't think I'll get one :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> All I can say is bollox!
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/b ... ra/3702842
> 
> Anybody else had a nice letter from Dorset Police???


Going to or leaving the Quay?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is bollox!
> ...


17:58 :x


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


I'll be amax=zed if I managed to get over 20mph on the way


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


You were following me then...... Were you speeding or jumping the lights?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

The latter 

First time I have come across a dual purpose camera.

Trying hard not to think Poole Audi could have warned us!

Lost on the internet about it if you google it.
:x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I didnt think we did anything but crawl that bit of road. I fail to see how you could have jumped the lights at under 10mph. I wonder if the postman is going to deliver a letter to me, or was I a few cars ahead there?

Really feel for you Kev.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry Rich, re-read your post - it's the former i.e speeding


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I didn't even see a camera


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Bad news, but Road Angel Rules OK :!:

http://www.blackspot.com

No links, only a satisfied user with a clean licence


----------



## V4MMX (Jun 30, 2010)

KevtoTTy said:


> All I can say is bollox!
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/b ... ra/3702842
> 
> Anybody else had a nice letter from Dorset Police???


The Cheeky beggars!

What ever next!! I stopped at the lights but didn't get far as it was grid-locked.

Darn unlucky to have got one!


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

I feel for ya, Dorset police are always trying to find new ways to generate money! I took a detor last night and I can see the camera, well hidden as it is. I think I probably only managed 20mph there if I was lucky.

They have placed the camera on the traffic light on the junction, only about 100metres after the speed reduction!

I heard on the radio yesterday that the same police force are removing all fixed cameras(been forced to) and issueing civilians with mobile speed cameras - they want us to grass each other up now!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/news/8 ... ar/?ref=mc

Total scam!


----------

